
Windows Server, version 2004 Now Available - aspenmayer
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/containers/windows-server-version-2004-now-available/ba-p/1419194
======
aspenmayer
‘Here’s how you can pull the new Windows Server, version 2004 base OS
container images from MCR:

docker pull mcr.microsoft.com/windows/servercore:2004

docker pull mcr.microsoft.com/windows/nanoserver:2004

docker pull mcr.microsoft.com/windows:2004

[https://hub.docker.com/_/microsoft-windows-base-os-
images](https://hub.docker.com/_/microsoft-windows-base-os-images)

